# Fin type



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there anyway to tell fin type and sex on a very young(4 week old) betta fish...

I ask because I am getting a little impatient to know just what my newest little betta is going to look like. He/she has a white body...I am thinking it may be a female because I think I can see a little ovipositer but i could be mistaken...the fins still look rounded but both parents were crown tails...if it was a crowntail wouldn't I see the crowning starting to develope about now or does that come later?

Thanks it advance for any replies, Sukithefish'10

Here is a short little movie of the baby betta, called lucky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMrktyOBhlU


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

post a pic! Just because it is white doesn't mean it is a male or female... The egg tube is the best way! If you keep it in an 80 degree tank, it should speed up the maturing!


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

How...this site has me confused 

:razz: I know that the body color doesn't indicate sex I was just proud of my little white bodied betta  I also thought a little extra info doesn't hurt ;-)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I make an album which is under community, then drag and drop in the quich reply box... It doesn't take more then 10 minutes! I'd be interested in learning how to breed bettas if you'd give me tips!? I have had problems... :chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmmm...I have been reading these forums...seems you are fairly infamous in the betta threads  I see alot of people have given you good advice and the stickies at the top are pretty much the same sites I got my info from...just basically have patience, you can't force nature and your male fish is not going to take the time to take care of babies if he doesn't have the energy and he senses the water quaility is bad...I mean would you try to raise children if you had no job and were living in a run down apartment...that is just a brief metaphor for just use your own common sense, these are fish and they are not hard to figure out. Just take your time and feed them good food, the fish will follow their instincts, it might take a year but there is no reason why your fish shouldn't give you some healthy betta fry for your efforts, there are lots of good sites out there that offer good info...I my self am just a beginner and I can tell you, bettas are not easy but are lots of fun...


...Oh and thanks for the advice for the photos, I will get working on some...kinda can't wait to show off my bettas


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been feeding them bloodworms for the last 2 weeks for the male and 3 weeks for the female... I got indian almond leaves and everything... Can't wait to see your betta!


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just added some pics in the album ME and my BETTA FISH...non of the baby yet though...srry about the low pic. quaility...its hard to get good pics of fish. here's a little eye candy for mean time till I can post a pic of the little one:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! I'l check out your album!


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I added a video link at the top with video and images of the little betta baby...I named him lucky  but seriously, if any buddy has any tips on guessing sex and fin type I would appreciate it ;-)
Here it is again:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMrktyOBhlU

and a pic:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a feeling that's a male... I don't know why...


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I read that if the gill flaps go past the gill its a male...
and WOW!! BEAUTIFUL betta! edit: Wait... is the black one yours?


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

thanx I am also thinking its a male...and yes the black one is Jiro, I've had him for about a month or two now...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't know how you could tell at that age


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know right...I was just hoping there was an easy way to tell, I actually had him under a magnifying glass today trying to get a real good look and I think I'm seeing the egg tube. It might very well turn out to be a female but at his age that could be anything...its just a waiting game I guess. About when should I expect to start seeing some serious development....anybody know?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try keeping it in an 82 degree tank and it should speed up maturing!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Many livebearers all start as female, not sure if same for Betta so I would not be too sure. Have patience


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishy Freak said:


> Many livebearers all start as female, not sure if same for Betta so I would not be too sure. Have patience


Are you sure? I'd say they were too young and didn't have the fin, but the only fish that I've heard that changes gender is the clownfish... (creepy right?)


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

You'd be surprised how many fish go through some kind of sex change in there lives...for some fish it is common practice to switch sex once they reach a certain size...but as far as betta's go I am thinking they are what they are from the very beginning...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've watched our mollies and guppies do it before... of course, it might all come down to the fact that they all kinda look like females until their gonopodium form completely. Or it might be a true change.


----------

